# Was genau macht getValueIsAdjusting() ?



## CelikBlek (3. Nov 2004)

Hallo,
meine Frage ist:
Was genaue macht         

```
...
if(event.getValueIsAdjusting()){
    ...
}
...
```
eigentlich?
Habe zwar die Docs gelesen, aber werde nicht schlau daraus.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## CelikBlek (3. Nov 2004)

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Beni (3. Nov 2004)

Meist du das ListSelectionEvent?



> true if this is one of a rapid series of events


Wenn jemand ganz viele Änderungen macht, und jedesmal ein ChangeEvent verschickt, würde normalerweise z.B. die graphische Oberfläche andauernd neu gezeichnet werden (nicht sehr praktisch). mit diesem Wert kann dann angegeben werden, dass in ein paar Nanosekunden das nächste Event kommt, und dass z.B. die graphische Oberfläche noch warten soll mit Neuzeichnen.


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Nov 2004)

Ein Beispiel, vorhin erst geschrieben  :

```
lsm.addListSelectionListener(new ListSelectionListener(){
      public void valueChanged (ListSelectionEvent evt)
      {
        if (evt.getValueIsAdjusting() || table.getSelectedRow() < 0){
          return;
        }
        cmds.put (new MemberCommand (table.getValueAt(table.getSelectedRow(), 0).toString()));
      }
    });
```

Ohne die Abfrage würden bei jedem Klick auf die Tabelle mehrere Events behandelt werden, so ist nur eines.


----------



## CelikBlek (4. Nov 2004)

erstmal danke an beide.


			
				Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meist du das ListSelectionEvent?
> Wenn jemand ganz viele Änderungen macht, und jedesmal ein ChangeEvent verschickt, würde normalerweise z.B. die graphische Oberfläche andauernd neu gezeichnet werden (nicht sehr praktisch). mit diesem Wert kann dann angegeben werden, dass in ein paar Nanosekunden das nächste Event kommt, und dass z.B. die graphische Oberfläche noch warten soll mit Neuzeichnen.


kann es denn vorkommen, dass er in bestimmten fällen dann gar nicht neu zeichnet?


----------

